# Cams 1V 6P...Are you using it?



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you or have you owned a Cams 1V6P Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine? I'm looking for feedback from real users other than people that work for Col-Desi. They have a vested interest ;-). 

My questions:

1. How long have you owned and operated the machine?
2. How much maintenance is involved? Is it self maintenance or do you have to pay someone to come out?
3. Is it user friendly? (I've never used a machine like this in my life) 
4. What do you have the most trouble with that is machine related? 
5. What year machine are you using?
6. Which software do you use? Do you like it? (I'm not a graphic artist, I'm not great with computers, but I can certainly use them) 

Thank you for the support, trying to make an informed decision before I make the purchase! Feel free to email me as well. [email protected].


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello, 

Here are some answers...

My questions:

1. How long have you owned and operated the machine? Over 2 years.

2. How much maintenance is involved? VERY minimal, just a little cleaning, using some silicone fat.

Is it self maintenance or do you have to pay someone to come out? Definitely self maintenance. Nobody had to come out to this machine yet.

3. Is it user friendly? (I've never used a machine like this in my life) If you can REALLY understand how this machine works, than it is VERY user friendly.

4. What do you have the most trouble with that is machine related? The high volume of clean, dry air required. Don't save money on this field!

5. What year machine are you using? 2009 (?) The "new" version.

6. Which software do you use? GemMaster, Wilcom ES 2, Corel. 

Do you like it? GemMaster is easy but "unfinished" product. Still usable. I didn't find ANY rhinestone programs that I would REALLY like. In my opinion none of them are professional (and affordable) enough. But I am still looking... 

(I'm not a graphic artist, I'm not great with computers, but I can certainly use them) You will be able to use GemMaster. 

Good luck!


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome! Great Info. Thanks a million! I'm considering a used 2007 model. I'd love to hear from others as well!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

You are welcome. 

Make sure that you buy the "new" CAMS machine!

I don't know much about the previous one, but I heard that the "new", redesigned version is much-much better. Ask Col-Desi about the versions and the differences. I have no useable knowledge on this field...

One more thing: Buy a good compressor, air-filters AND A CHILLER! If you don't, you will buy expensive solenoids, service calls first, AND THEN A CHILLER.  The moisture in the compressed air can (and will) kill the solenoids inside your CAMS machine. The chiller takes out the moisture. VERY important!


----------



## suszyblue (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,
I wonder if you can help me, I am new owner of a cam 1V-6P older model and need to convert to 240. I can not find any technical data anywhere to help do this.

Sue


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Sue, I'm not using it yet. Still getting it up & running! Sorry I'm no help. Did you call ColDesi yet? Best of luck to you!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

My questions:

1. How long have you owned and operated the machine? Over 4 years.

2. How much maintenance is involved? Depends on the use but I would say that once or twice a month - easy to work on.

Is it self maintenance or do you have to pay someone to come out? 95% self maintenance - will take a couple of months to really get to know the machine.

3. Is it user friendly? (I've never used a machine like this in my life) After about a week it is very user friendly. Easy to figure out how it works.

4. What do you have the most trouble with that is machine related? For us it is calibrating the pots - If you have the cams calibrated right it runs great.

5. What year machine are you using? 2008 new version

6. Which software do you use? GemMaster, 

Do you like it? GemMaster is a simple program to learn and is free. If you hire someone you can just put it on another pc at no cost. It is not the best program as far as features but it is easy to learn and use.

(I'm not a graphic artist, I'm not great with computers, but I can certainly use them) You will be fine on Gemmaster it will just take you a couple of weeks to learn short cuts and all the features and how to use them to get the best results.
 
I would purchase another Cams in a minute if I had the business.


----------



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome machines with very little matinance.


----------

